# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Nje shkrim i fshire...

## deshmuesi

Mbase titulli ju duket pak i cuditeshem, por ai tregon nje te vertete. Nuk eshte e para here qe diskutime te vlefshme, fshihen nga nje moderator, te cilit i mungon njohuria dhe profezionalizmi per te manaxhuar shkrimet e krishtere. Eshte e drejta e moderatoreve  qe te manaxhojne dhe te mirmbajne faqet e tyre, por kjo duhet bere me profesionalizem dhe pergjegjesi.  Le te flas me konkretisht. 
 Ne faqen orthodhokse, une pasi lexova disa shkrime te moderatorit Albo, pashe se kishte disa gjera qe nuk shkonin drejt, dhe pa gjykaur askend bera disa pyetje. Detyra fillestare e cdo shkruesi eshte, qe ai te jete ne gjendje qe te diskutoje me lexuesit, kur ata kane pyetje qofte dhe kundershtime te ndryshme( gjithmone ne lidhje me temen). Keshtu une nisur nga ky parim themelor dhe moral i drejtova disa pyetje Albos, si shkruesi i kesaj teme. Por ai ne vend qe te sillej bute dhe i pergjeegjshem ne diskutimin ne fjale, filloi me menyren e tij brutale dhe ofenduese. Kjo pak rendesi ka per mua, kryesorja eshte te dime te diskutojme edhe me ata qe na kundershtojne, dhe me pas te veprojm me pushtetin qe kemi, gjithmone vetem ne se ka fyerje dhe ofeza te cilat jane jashte moralit tone te krishtere.  Kjo menyre  sjellje e  ketij moderatori, ka bere qe ajo faqe te thahet dhe te mos kete vizitore dhe diskutante, prandaj ne ate faqe  do te gjeni vetem emrin e Albos, i cili vete shkruan, vete lexon, vete pyet  dhe vete pergjigjet. Por le te vijme me poshte. 
 Pasi une e lexova shkrimin e shkrojtur prej  Albos, i solla dhe pikat e mija kundershtuese, pa fyer askend.  Me pas Albo nuk ishte ne gjendje qe te jepte pergjigje ( per kete si ve faj), dhe atehere une e nderpreva diskutimin tim dhe i thashe: "Albo ke te drejte". Kete e bera se ai filloi nje sulm i cili te them te drejten me prishte paqen. Por nje dite me pas shoh se nje i krishtere tjeter orthodhoks, zoti Seminaristi, kishte dhene disa pergjigje. Nuk po ndalem tek pergjigjet dhe nuk e gjykoj ate per cka ai eshte pergjigjur, pasi cdo kush eshte i lire te shprehe mendimin e tij te krishtere.  Keshtu me Seminaristin filluam te diksutojme me nje fryme butesia, krejt te kundert me ate te Albos, duke mbeshtetur secili bindjet e tij. Por cfare ndodhi?? Pasi diskutimet arriten ne pika shume te rendesishme te beses ne Krisht, Albo me miopine e tij ne njohuri, i fshiu te gjitha.  Cfare tregon nje veprim i tille? Une nuk e di se si ndjehet Seminarist, i cili investoi (ashtu si dhe une) pune te madhe. Por po keshtu nuk e di se si ndjehen ata pak lexuese ( mbase orthodhokse) qe e ndiqnin kete teme, kur pane se admin. i kishte rene me te prere duke e fshire. Keshtu une vendosa ta sjell kete teme ne kete faqe te krishtere, ku te dikutojme te lire dhe pa Albon mbi koke.  Po keshtu dua te them se, e falenderoj moderatorin tone, vella Livein.  i cili eshte shume profesional ne manaxhim te kesaj faqe, ku na jep mundesine qe ta ndjeme veten me te afruar me njeritjetrin, edhe pse ne disa gjera nuk mund te jemi dakort. Eshte per tu cuditur fakti se,  Albo hyri disa kohe me pare ne kete faqe,  dhe filloi ofensiven e tij, por asnje shkrim dhe asnje presje nuk ju hoq. Perese? Sepse ketu ka besimtare dhe moderator besimtar, i cili udhehiqet nga Fryma dhe jo nga Mishi. Mendoj se kur shohim nje pune te frytshme duhet edhe te falenderojme, sepse Zoti thote: jini mirenjohes ndaj atyre qe ju sherbejne.
 Tani do te sjell konkretisht  ceshtjet kryesore , qe une dhe Seminarist ishim duke diskutuar ne faqen orthodhokse. Por se pari me duhet te them se cila ishte pyetja ime, dhe perse une e bera nje peytje te tille ne shkrimin e Albos.
 Diku ne shkrimin e Albos thuhej: Orthodhoksit pranojne te barabarte ne fuqi edhe Shkrimin e shenjte, edhe mesimin e tradites. Tani pyetja ime ishte: Nese mesimi i tradites bije ndesh me mesimin e shkrimit te shenjte, ke duhet te pranojme, Shkrimin apo traditen?  Si pergjige  nga Albo mora vetem fyerje ndaj protestnizmit dhe ofendime.  Ateher une e solla me konkrete pyetjen, e cila ishte: Pagezimi i femijeve,i cili vjne nga mesimi i tradites,   a nuk bie ndesh me mesimin e Shkrimit te shenjte? Por albo e shtoi me tej dozen. Keshtu une e nderpreva diskutimin.  Me pas erdhi Seminarist dhe ngjarja rodhi ashtu sic e tregova me siper. Tani diksutimi yne me Seminaristin mbeti ne keto tri ceshtje: 
1- Pagezimi i femijeve bie ndesh me  mesim i shkrimit?
2- Seminarist pohon se Perendia e krijoi njeriun  te gabueshem,  dhe ceshtja eshte: si e krijoi Perendia njeriun?  
3-Seminarist thote se, Shkrimi i shenjte eshte veper krijuese e Kishes dhe jo e Perendise, dhe kisha e krijoi kete shkrim si efekt i rrethanve me te cilat u ndesh. Cili eshte mendimi juaj per kete.
 Tani ju ftoj te gjitheve qe ta vazhdojme kete diskutim, sepse ka vlera per te gjithe ne te krishteret.
 Zoti ju bekofte.
 Deshmeusi.

----------


## marcus1

Vëlla Dëshmues,

Ky diskutim do jetë i vlefshëm vetëm nëse merr pjesë edhe Seminaristi, pasi pjesa më e madhe e diskutimit është bërë me atë. Nuk e di nëse Seminaristi do pranojë të shkruajë në këtë forum, por unë dua të them se nga ana jonë është plotësisht i lirë të shkruajë këtu, jo vetëm për këtë temë, por për çdo gjë që ai mendon se mund të japë mendimin e tij.

P.S. Ne temën që u fshi, unë sygjerova që të kalohej këtu tema në mënyrë që të diskutonim edhe ne të tjerët, por Albo vendosi ta fshijë.

----------


## Seminarist

Po Deshmues! Ja per ty, une do te jem ne disopzicion te cfaredo pyetje qe ti te kesh mbi ortodoksine, qofte edhe ne kete nen-forum.
Nje nga aspektet mesimore te ortodoksise eshte edhe debati ose bashkebiseda. Keshtu qe une nuk shoh asgje te keqe ne kete mes. Perkundrazi, une ndjej qe duhet te jene ortodokset ata qe kerkojne debat. Por mesa duket e verteta doktrinore, qe ortodokset kane, i bene shpesh here te ndihen te rehatuar!


Mirepo ndodh qe Zoti "nuk na le rehat", edhe na i sjell vete njerezit te cileve Ai, ndoshta, kerkon tua hape syte.



Ka vetem disa gjera teknike. Duke u nisur nga nje eksperience e gjate, qofte forumore, qofte jashte tij, me debatet, sidomos me ungjillore, do te doja qe:


 - mos te kishte mbytje te temes me nje dhjete debatuesa ungjillore, ku secili e kanalizon debatin sipas botkuptimit te vete. Une dua te bisedoj me te gjithe, po te kisha mundesi, por ja qe kjo nuk eshte reale, sic e dime nga eksperienca.


 - te mos shtremberohen fjalet e tjetrit, dmth te miat. Nqs dikush pretendon se une kam thene dicka, le te me kuotoje. Ndryshe, shtremberimi i fjaleve te mia, nuk eshte ne respekt te debatit.
Ja nje shembull, me kuotim:

Deshmuesi pretendon se une kam thene - 





> 2- Seminarist pohon se Perendia e krijoi njeriun te gabueshem, dhe ceshtja eshte: si e krijoi Perendia njeriun?




Une nuk e kam thene nje gje te tille. Cfare kam thene eshte, se Perendia e krijoi njeriun JO te PAGABUESHEM, se, po te ish keshtu, ai nuk do te binte dot ne mekat, por e krijoi POTENCIALISHT te pagabushem, dmth qe njeriu i kishte te gjitha mundesite, te dhena ne krijim nga Krijuesi, qe ai te mos mekatonte, por te qendronte me Zotin.
Kete une e paralelizova me pagezimin, dmth marrjen e Shpetimit, ku ne, edhe pse shpetohemi, edhe na falen mekatet, neve, persa kohe te jemi ne trup, kemi potencialin te qendrojme edhe ta permbushim kete shpetim deri ne pjekje te plote, proces qe mbaron me vdekjen fizike.





 - pergjigjet te jene sa me te permbledhura, edhe sa me te shkurtra, qe te jete e mundur. Gjithsekush nga ne sakrifikon kohe qe te lexoje e te pergjigjet ne nje debat te ngurte elektronik, nderkohe qe une fare mire, mund edhe dua, te lexoj dicka tjeter ne llogari te kultures sime personale.



une do te vazhdoj....

----------


## marcus1

Për sa i përket pikave që ke shtruar do doja të them se në pikën e dytë nuk e kam vënë re se Seminaristi ka thënë se Perëndia e krijoji njeriun të gabueshëm. Mbase më ka shpëtuar pa e lexuar, por nejse Seminaristi mund ta thotë këtu mendimin e tij hapur.

Ndërsa për pikën e tretë, me sa kam kuptuar unë, Seminaristi thotë se Shkrimi është vepër krijuese e Kishës, por ai nuk thotë se Shkrimi nuk është vepër krijuese e Perëndisë. Më duket se këtu jeni ngatërruar në diskutimin tuaj. Ai, kam përshtypjen se thotë se Perëndia përdori kishën për të krijuar këtë Shrkim (më saktë Dhjatën e Re). Pra, Dhjata e re është njëkohësisht vepër e Perëndisë, si dhe e kishës, dhe se Kisha egzistoi para Dhjatës së re. Nëse është kështu, unë jam dakort me mendimin e Seminaristit. Por nga ana tjetër nuk mendoj se ti Dëshmues ke ndonjë mendim tjetër. Pra, nëse nuk vihet në dyshim autoriteti i Perëndisë, mendoj se nuk ke problem në këtë pikë.

Gjithashu unë besoj se kisha e krijoji Dhjatën e Re si pasojë e rrethanave nga  e cila ajo kaloi, por ishte Perëndia Ai që lejoji që kisha të kalojë nga këto rrethana dhe ne të kemi atë libër që sot quhet Dhjata e Re, në mënyrë që ne të marrim prej saj. Ashtu siç e kam thënë edhe herë të tjera, Bibla është një oqean i pafund, nga e cila gjithmonë mund të marrësh ushqim, pasi pas faqeve të saj dhe pas shkronjave ndodhet Krishti dhe ne mund të ushqehemi me Krisht nëpërmjet biblës, por edhe e kundërta mund të ndodhë, ashtu sic zakonisht ndodh. Bibla mund të bëhet mjet përçarës midis të Krishterëve. Për këtë gjë nuk e ka fajin Bibla, pro ne të Krishterët me mënyrën se si e lexojmë atë. Bibla është një libër që ndërsa lexohet duhet shoqëruar me zbulim. Nëse Fryma nuk na zbulon ato fjalë që janë të shkruara në atë libër, ato mbeten të vdekura brënda nesh.

Për sa i përket pagëzimit të foshnjeve jam krejtësisht kundër me mendimin e Seminaristit. Me sa kam vënë re unë, për çdo çështje ortodoksët do gjejnë një varg për të mbrojtur besimin e tyre, por ata harrojnë se nga bibla ne duhet të nxjerrim pikturën e plotë, në mënyrë që të bëjmë interpretimin e duhur, jo të nxjerrim vargje jashtë kontekstit. Psh, u thua atyre për pagëzimin e foshnjeve, na nxjerrin si shëmbull rrethprerjen, u thua se kisha e parë nuk kishte priftërinj, na nxjerrin priftërinjtë e Dhjatës së Vjetër e shumë gjëra të tjera. Nga piktura e plotë e Dhjatës së Re dhe nga jeta e Kishës se asaj kohe ne nuk shohim pagëzim foshnjesh. Seminaristi thotë se ne nuk kemi asnjë varg të të thotë në mënyrë të qartë se foshnjet nuk duhen pagëzuar, por ajo që dua të them unë është se as ai nuk gjen ndonjë varg të qartë se foshnjet duhen pagëzuar.

Gjithashtu, duke besuar plotësisht se Dhjata e Re doli nga kisha si pasojë e rrethanave dhe problemeve që ndodhnin në atë kohë, por që Perëndia e lejoji një gjë të tillë, dua të them se fakti që nuk shohim asnjë varg të tillë për pagëzimin e foshnjeve na tregon se në atë kohë nuk praktikohej një gjë e tillë. Për derisa nuk praktikohej dhe përderisa unë bashkë me Seminaristin besojmë se Bibla nuk është një libër i zbritur nga qielli, përse duhej të shkruante Pali apo Pjetri për gabimin e pagëzimit të foshnjeve? Nga ana tjetër, Pali ka shkruar për pagëzimin dhe janë vargjet që Dëshmuesi ka sjellë dhe në sajë të tyre ne kemi një pamje të qartë se çfarë është pagëzimi.

Në pritje të përgjigjeve të Seminaristit,

Livein.

----------


## Seminarist

Ne lidhje me Dhiaten e Re, ajo qe duhet te kuptosh si primare, Livein, eshte se:

 - nuk ka qene ne esence te detyrave te para te Kishes, pas Ngjitjes ne qiell te Krishtit, per te krijuar ndonje liber, i cili do te behej rregullatori i doktrines se krishtere.
Detyra e Kishes ka qene, ne planin misionar, te shperndante Lajmin e Mire, Doktrinen, te Verteten e Krishtit. Ka qene pergjate ketyre perpjekjeve, qe doli nevoja e kuptueshme e shkruarjes se doktrines. Ungjijte u shkrojten per arsye praktike, per ta patur sa me te kontaktueshme deshmine apostolike, duke pare qe Apostojt edhe deshmitaret okulare po vdisnin nje nga nje, sa nga martirizimet, e sa nga vdekjet natyrore.


Qe eshte keshtu, mund te verehet ne vete Ungjijte edhe Vep. e Apostojve, ku nuk shihet ndonje preokupim as shtytje, as nga Krishti, as nga Apostojt, per te formuar nje forme te percaktuar doktrinore te shkruar, e cila do te behej baza e brezave te mepasshem.


*Baza* 
e  vertetes ne Kishe - edhe kjo eshte e QARTE ne vete Ungjijte e shkruar - eshte jo nje liber, por PREZENCA E Ngushellimtarit ne Kishen qe do ti udheheqe ata drejt te se vertetes, e do ti mesoje ata te pergjigjen kur te jete e nevojshme te bejne keshtu, e kur tu kerkohet.





Persa u takon pagezimit te foshnjave, jam une, pikerisht, qe pretendoj te kem dhene nje PANORAME, e jo nje varg, te vertetesise se ketij mesimi. Kjo panorame konsiston ne Dhiaten e Vjeter e te Re, si edhe ne historine Kishtare.


Neve nuk mund te mohojme Dhiaten e Vjeter, persa kohe qe kjo shihet nen driten e Dhiates se Re. Historia e popullit te Izraelit para Krishtit, nuk u be, qe me pas te zhbehej krejtesisht. Perkundrazi Krishti eshte permbushesi i saj, jo shkaterruesi.


Shume veprime te Dhiates se Vjeter nuk jane vecse parafigurime te asaj qe do te ndohdin ne te Dhiaten e Re.

----------


## Seminarist

Psh qe ta kuptoni ceshtjen e pagezimit te foshnjave, une po ju jap - jo per te hap nje debat te ri - doktrinen e Trinise.


Besimi ne Trini nuk eshte nje koncept qe lindi edhe iu dha fund ne shekullin IV si pasoje e studimit te vargjeve te Bibles!

Besimi ne Trini eshte nje e vertete prezente qe ne kohe te Krishtit, tek Apostojt edhe me pas ne jeten e Kishes, dmth Traditen, qe jane jeta liturgjike e adhuruese e Kishes, deshmite e martireve, deshmite apostolike te ruajtura gojarisht, pervec deshmive biblike.
Ne kete kontekst eshte bere debati, per ata qe se kishin te qarte, edhe madje eshte pranuar se e pare vetem biblikisht, formulimi i Trinise mbetej i veshtire edhe viktime e subjektivizmave ne interpretim.

----------


## marcus1

> Ne lidhje me Dhiaten e Re, ajo qe duhet te kuptosh si primare, Livein, eshte se:
> 
>  - nuk ka qene ne esence te detyrave te para te Kishes, pas Ngjitjes ne qiell te Krishtit, per te krijuar ndonje liber, i cili do te behej rregullatori i doktrines se krishtere.
> Detyra e Kishes ka qene, ne planin misionar, te shperndante Lajmin e Mire, Doktrinen, te Verteten e Krishtit. Ka qene pergjate ketyre perpjekjeve, qe doli nevoja e kuptueshme e shkruarjes se doktrines. Ungjijte u shkrojten per arsye praktike, per ta patur sa me te kontaktueshme deshmine apostolike, duke pare qe Apostojt edhe deshmitaret okulare po vdisnin nje nga nje, sa nga martirizimet, e sa nga vdekjet natyrore.


Deri këtu jam shumë dakort. Nuk mendoj se ka dalë ndonjë konkluzion tjetër nga ato që kam shkruar më parë.





> Qe eshte keshtu, mund te verehet ne vete Ungjijte edhe Vep. e Apostojve, [B]ku nuk shihet ndonje preokupim as shtytje[/B*], as nga Krishti, as nga Apostojt, per te formuar nje forme te percaktuar doktrinore te shkruar, e cila do te behej baza e brezave te mepasshem.*


Ooop, një minut. Jam dakort se letrat u shkruan si pasojë e problemeve të kishave apo për të inkurajuar kishat e asaj kohe, ashtu sic edhe ungjijtë u shkruan për ta pasur "sa më të kontaktueshme dëshminë apostolike" ashtu sic jam dakort se nuk shihet ndonjë preokupim as nga Krishti as nga Apostujt për të pasur një libër më vonë. Në fakt Pali nuk e imagjinonte kurrë se letrat e tij dhe të tjerëve do mblidheshin më vonë dhe do bëheshin libër, ashtu sic nuk e imagjinonte kurrë se ardhja e Krishtit do "vononte" kaq shumë saqë edhe 20 shekuj më vonë të jemi duke pritur akoma ardhjen e Tij. Por, kjo nuk do të thotë se meqë Pali apo autorët e tjerë të shkrimeve nuk e dinin këtë gjë, ne duhet të shtojmë besime të tjera doktrinore që në atë kohë Pali vetë nuk i predikonte. Nuk them me siguri se ti e thua këtë gjë, por ajo fjali që kam nxirë këtë përshtypje më jep. Pra, ti mua më jep përshtypjen se meqenëse Dhjata e Re nuk është një libër që planifikohej të formohej nga apostujt, ne mund të shtojmë tradita të tjera që me kalimin e kohëve zunë vënd në kishë. Nëse ti mendon kështu, unë jam krejtësisht kundër këtij mendimi. 

Është e vërtetë se një libër si Dhjata e Re nuk mund të përmbajë të gjitha ato që Krishti bëri dhe jetoi, por në atë libër na është dhënë esenca, pra çdo gjë që na nevojitet për të qëndruar në doktrinën e drejtë, për të qëndruar në Krisht. Ne nuk mund të shtojmë asnjë "zbulim" të mëtejshëm përveç asaj që na është dhënë në Dhjatën e Re. Ne mund të kemi shumë zbulime, por në fakt ato zbulime dalin nga vetë Dhjata e Re, janë zbulime që kanë qenë që në shekullin e parë, pro që sytë tanë nuk mund ti shihnin.





> *Baza* 
> e  vertetes ne Kishe - edhe kjo eshte e QARTE ne vete Ungjijte e shkruar - eshte jo nje liber, por PREZENCA E Ngushellimtarit ne Kishen qe do ti udheheqe ata drejt te se vertetes, e do ti mesoje ata te pergjigjen kur te jete e nevojshme te bejne keshtu, e kur tu kerkohet.


Në teori jam dakort!








> Persa u takon pagezimit te foshnjave, jam une, pikerisht, qe pretendoj te kem dhene nje PANORAME, e jo nje varg, te vertetesise se ketij mesimi. Kjo panorame konsiston ne Dhiaten e Vjeter e te Re, si edhe ne historine Kishtare.
> 
> 
> Neve nuk mund te mohojme Dhiaten e Vjeter, persa kohe qe kjo shihet nen driten e Dhiates se Re. Historia e popullit te Izraelit para Krishtit, nuk u be, qe me pas te zhbehej krejtesisht. Perkundrazi Krishti eshte permbushesi i saj, jo shkaterruesi.
> 
> 
> Shume veprime te Dhiates se Vjeter nuk jane vecse parafigurime te asaj qe do te ndohdin ne te Dhiaten e Re.


Sigurisht që ne nuk mund të mohojmë Dhjatën e Vjetër, përsa kohë që ajo shihet nën dritën e Dhjatës se Re. Le të mos harrojmë se të njëjtën gjë bënin edhe apostujt. Por ajo që bën ti në lidhje me pagëzimin nuk është vështrim i Dhjatës së Vjetër nën dritën e Dhjatës së re. Siç e thashë më sipër Pali sjell shumë shembuj nga Dhjata e Vjetër për të parë se ato nuk janë gjë tjetër veçse një hije e Krishtit dhe një shembull i tillë ësthë ai i priftërinjve. Pali sjell gjithashtu edhe shembullin e rrethprerjes që ti e sjell si paralelizim të pagëzimit. Pali e sjell rrethprerjen si një hije të rrethprerjes së brëndshme, pra të Frymës. Kështu pra ti del "faul" edhe këtu. 

Le të jap një shembull tjetër. Në Dhjatën e Vjetër mishi derrit ndalohej për tu ngrënë. Ne sot e kemi të qartë se nuk ka problem për ta ngrënë. Nga e dimë ne këtë gjë? Është pikërisht ajo që ndodhin me Pjetrin në Dhjatën e Re si dhe me mësimet e Palit që ne mësuam se tashmë mund ta hamë mishin e derrit si dhe çdo ushqim tjetër. Kështu është edhe puna e rrethprerjes. Nëse rrethprerja ishte një parashikim i pagëzimit të foshnjeve, kjo gjë do praktikohej që në shekullin e parë dhe ne sot do kishim shembuj nga Dhjata e Re dhe nuk do kishim asnjë dyshim për këtë gjë.

----------


## Seminarist

Ti bie vete dakort me fjalet e mia te nxira ne kuotimin tend. Ja





> Jam dakort se letrat u shkruan si pasojë e problemeve të kishave apo për të inkurajuar kishat e asaj kohe, ashtu sic edhe ungjijtë u shkruan për ta pasur "sa më të kontaktueshme dëshminë apostolike" ashtu sic jam dakort se nuk shihet ndonjë preokupim as nga Krishti as nga Apostujt për të pasur një libër më vonë.



sikurse po ti bie dakort edhe ketu





> Në teori jam dakort!



Vetem ka nje gje, si verejtje! O je dakort, ose nuk je. Nuk ka se si te kete dakortesi teorike, e nje tjeter praktike.



Ne lidhje me kete kuotim prej teje:






> Por, kjo nuk do të thotë se meqë Pali apo autorët e tjerë të shkrimeve nuk e dinin këtë gjë, ne duhet të shtojmë besime të tjera doktrinore që në atë kohë Pali vetë nuk i predikonte. Nuk them me siguri se ti e thua këtë gjë, por ajo fjali që kam nxirë këtë përshtypje më jep. Pra, ti mua më jep përshtypjen se meqenëse Dhjata e Re nuk është një libër që planifikohej të formohej nga apostujt, ne mund të shtojmë tradita të tjera që me kalimin e kohëve zunë vënd në kishë. Nëse ti mendon kështu, unë jam krejtësisht kundër këtij mendimi.




une thashe se autoriteti mbi te verteten mbetet Kisha, se ciles iu dha Ngushellimtari. Kisha nuk i ngrejti te vertetat doktrinore mbi Dhiaten e Re, dmth duke e studiuar ate, por, perkundrazi, Dhiata e Re e shkrojtur, eshte pjese e formulimit te shkrojtur te se vertetes qe Zoti ia dha kishes.


Ne radhe te pare neve nuk  mund ta dime nga bibla, nese Pali e predikonte apo jo pagezimin e foshnjave. Aty nuk thuhet as nese e prediktonte, e as se e ndalonte.


Ne baze te tradites neve mendojme se ai e predikonte.


gjithsesi, qe te mbetemi tek Bibla, per hir tuaj, Pali nuk ka pase pse ta thote ne ato gjera qe ai ka shkrojtur, pasi ai ka shkrojtur mbi gjerat qe kane qene problematike, pra sic thame, Pali shkrojti per nevoja te kohes.
Rendesi ka qe Pali foli per pagezimin si koncept e veprim, packa se ai nuk e detajon pagezimin se si duhej vepruar me foshnjat, te rriturit; ata qe jane te semure nga mendte (e qe nuk mund ta kuptojne "plotesisht" pagezimin; ata qe nuk kane kulturen e duhur, edhe pse normale nga mendte, per ta kuptuar ate; as per ate se cfare behet me pagezimin per atat qe jane ne vende ku nuk ka fare uje, si shkretetira.

Pali flet per pagezimin si koncept drejtuar nje grupi te caktuar njerezish, qe ishin te konvertuar ne krishterim ne moshe te rritur, e qe jetonin neper bashkesite e formuara ne ato kohe.


Keshtu qe nisur nga paragrafet ku Pali flet per pagezimin, duhet pare edhe konteskti kujt i drejtohet, e jo ta pergjithesojme kete kontekst praktik per te gjithe situatat.


Ja psh Pali flet fare shkurt edhe per pagezimin e te vdekurve. Mirepo me aq informacion sa na jepet neve ne letren e korintasve, neve nuk mundemi asesi te formojme nje ide se per cfare e ka fjalen, nqs neve nuk do ti referohemi tradites se kishes.
Mos valle permendja e pagezimit te te vdekurve ka ndonje rendesi "mistike" per brezat e sotshem qe Pali e permendi ne letren e tij qe me vone ne providencen hyjnore do te behej Bibla qe ne ta dinim? Jo, aspak. Perkundrazi, te vetmit qe ngrejne doktrina mbi ate varg jane Mormonet!




Aq me teper, qe Pali askund nuk flet QARTE ne letrat e tij per nje Trinitet, po kaq qarte sac e perdor une apo ju kete term. Mos valle Pali se ka predikuar ate, thoni ju?

----------


## marcus1

Nuk e kuptoj përse të bën përshtypje që unë jam dakort në një pjesë të shkrimit tënd. Mendoj se ta kam shpjeguar një herë. Le t'i shohim përsëri me radhë gjërat.

Ti thua:



> e vertetes ne Kishe - edhe kjo eshte e QARTE ne vete Ungjijte e shkruar - eshte jo nje liber, por PREZENCA E Ngushellimtarit ne Kishen qe do ti udheheqe ata drejt te se vertetes, e do ti mesoje ata te pergjigjen kur te jete e nevojshme te bejne keshtu, e kur tu kerkohet.


Dhe unë them se jam dakort në teori. Dhe e di pse vetëm në teori? Sepse ti atë që e thua pak më sipër nuk e përjeton në praktikë. Kisha Ortodoksët pra, nuk e përjetojn në praktikë drejtimin e saj nga Ngushëllimtari. Kam përshtypjen se nuk e ke idenë se çdo të thotë të përjetosh jetë Kishe, e cila drejtohet drejtpërdrejt nga Koka e kishës, nga Kryeprifti ynë, Krishti. Dhe e dyta është se çdo gjë që Ai do mësojë kishën dhe për çdo gjë që do e drejtojë nuk do jetë e kundërt apo e huaj me Dhjatën e Re.

A e kuptove tani se ku jam dakort dhe ku jo? Jam dakort se kisha egzistoi para Dhjatës së Re por nuk jam dakort se kisha moderne mund të dalë kundër saj, apo të shtojë gjëra të tjera nën pretekstin se ajo nuk është e plotë dhe se duhen edhe gjëra të tjera për të pasuruar kishën. Një mendim i tillë, nëse egziston është blasfemues.

Më pas ti thua:



> Kisha nuk i ngrejti te vertetat doktrinore mbi Dhiaten e Re, dmth duke e studiuar ate, por, perkundrazi, Dhiata e Re e shkrojtur, eshte pjese e formulimit te shkrojtur te se vertetes qe Zoti ia dha kishes.


Uauuu! Sa më pëlqen kjo shprehje! Sa e goditur është! Ah sikur të gjithë ne ta kuptonim rëndësinë e kësaj shprehje, akoma edhe ti Seminarist. 

Kisha nuk erdhi si rezultat i një studimi teorik, por si rezultat i Jetës, i Jetës se ringjallur, i atij Personi që kaloi nga jeta në vdekje, i Jetës më të lartë dhe kjo Jetë banon në të gjithë ata që kanë lindur nga lart. Ky është edhe gabimi i shumë të Krishterëve sot. Ne sot e dimë Biblën përmëndësh, por ne njohim shumë pak Jetën që banon brënda nesh.




> Ne radhe te pare neve nuk mund ta dime nga bibla, nese Pali e predikonte apo jo pagezimin e foshnjave. Aty nuk thuhet as nese e prediktonte, e as se e ndalonte.


Është absurde që diçka që nuk praktikohej, ose më mirë le të vi në vëndin tënd për pak çaste, diçka që nuk na thuhet fare nëse praktikohej apo jo, të bëhet sot një nga mësimet më themelore të kishës Ortodokse. Nëse kjo ty të duket normale, unë nuk kam se çtë them më shumë. Do ta pranoja nëse në gjirin e kishës Ortodokse të kishin persona që do donin të pagëzonin fëmijët e tyre, por që të jetë një nga mësimet themelore të kishës Ortodokse kjo gjë, duke mos u bazuar në asnjë vënd nga Dhjata e Re, kjo gjë më duket absurde.




> gjithsesi, qe te mbetemi tek Bibla, per hir tuaj, Pali nuk ka pase pse ta thote ne ato gjera qe ai ka shkrojtur, pasi ai ka shkrojtur mbi gjerat qe kane qene problematike, pra sic thame, Pali shkrojti per nevoja te kohes.
> Rendesi ka qe Pali foli per pagezimin si koncept e veprim, packa se ai nuk e detajon pagezimin se si duhej vepruar me foshnjat, te rriturit; ata qe jane te semure nga mendte (e qe nuk mund ta kuptojne "plotesisht" pagezimin; ata qe nuk kane kulturen e duhur, edhe pse normale nga mendte, per ta kuptuar ate; as per ate se cfare behet me pagezimin per atat qe jane ne vende ku nuk ka fare uje, si shkretetira.
> 
> Pali flet per pagezimin si koncept drejtuar nje grupi te caktuar njerezish, qe ishin te konvertuar ne krishterim ne moshe te rritur, e qe jetonin neper bashkesite e formuara ne ato kohe.


I dashur Seminarist, panorama e Dhjatës së Re na tregon qartë se atëherë pagëzoheshin vetëm ata që konvertoheshin në Krisht, pra ata që lindnin nga lart. Ky është fakt dhe nuk mund të ndryshojë. Foshnjet nuk kanë asnjë punë me pagëzimin. Të gjthë ata që pranojnë Krishtin, qofshin fëmijë, qofshin pleq, të gjithë ata pagëzohen. Po e përsëris edhe një herë, nëse do praktikohej pagëzimi i foshnjeve në shekullin e parë dhe nëse kjo gjë do ishte e rëndësishme, Pali do ta përmëndte për dy arsye; 1) do ishte e pamundur që disa mos të shkaktonin probleme mbi këtë çështje dhe 2) në gjërat që Pali i konsideronte shumë të rëndësishme, u a kujtonte vazhdimisht vëllezërve ose nxënësve të tij, Timit, Timoteut etj., në mënyrë që të sigurohej se ata e kishin kuptuar mirë. P.sh. Pali flet vazhdimisht për lutjen me shprehjen këmbëngulni në lutje. Gjithashtu ai jep porosira burrave, grave, pronarëve, skllevërve, akoma edhe fëmijëve. Nga konteksti biblik nuk dukej që të ishin shkaktuar probleme të rëndësishme, ai thjesht u jepte këshilla për të jetuar sa më denjë jetën e Krishterë. Përse atëhere, duke qenë kaq i rëndësishëm pagëzimi i foshnjeve nuk u dha porosira që të pagëzojnë foshnjet e tyre????




> Ja psh Pali flet fare shkurt edhe per pagezimin e te vdekurve. Mirepo me aq informacion sa na jepet neve ne letren e korintasve, neve nuk mundemi asesi te formojme nje ide se per cfare e ka fjalen, nqs neve nuk do ti referohemi tradites se kishes.
> Mos valle permendja e pagezimit te te vdekurve ka ndonje rendesi "mistike" per brezat e sotshem qe Pali e permendi ne letren e tij qe me vone ne providencen hyjnore do te behej Bibla qe ne ta dinim? Jo, aspak. Perkundrazi, te vetmit qe ngrejne doktrina mbi ate varg jane Mormonet!


Përsa i përket pagëzimit të të vdekurve, është dhënë një interpretim interesant këtu në forumin tonë dhe mendoj se do bëje mirë ta lexoje.

----------


## Seminarist

Livein

ti mos ki merak se cfare pershtypjesh kam une prej teje, as nese kisha ortodokse eshte ajo qe perjeton Krishtin si Kreu i vete apo jo. Ti qendro ne debat sipas pikave qe kemi. Nuk je ti personi i pershtatshem per ti bere analizen nje institucioni qe ti se njeh. Apo mos valle do te me thuash qe edhe ti je ai qe eshte i kryqezuar ne Krishtin, edhe e di se per cfare flet?





> Është absurde që diçka që nuk praktikohej, ose më mirë le të vi në vëndin tënd për pak çaste, diçka që nuk na thuhet fare nëse praktikohej apo jo, të bëhet sot një nga mësimet më themelore të kishës Ortodokse.



Kush tha qe nuk praktikohej? Fakti se nuk thuhet se praktikohej, mos do te thote se nuk praktikohej? Dmth sipas kesal logjike, ti po na thua se po te praktikohej, ajo do te permendej ne Bibel. Dmth se detyra e Bibles eshte qe te preke sado perciptazi cdo praktike kishtare, ndryshe nqs nuk e permend, atehere ajo nuk ka ekzistuar.



*Po mire, po si e spjegon ti faktin se ata qe Zoti i perdori ne kanonizimin e letrave te Dhiates se Re, nga shekulli i pare, dyte e deri ne te katertin, marrim per shembull qe nga Shen Irineu, nxenes i Polikarpit, nxenes i Joan Ungjillorit e deri tek Augustini ne shekullin katert, prej te cilit kemi nje nga kanonet perfundimtare te Dhiates se Re ashtu sic e kemi neve sot, keta, edhe pse e dinin se cfare po kanonizonin si shkrime apostolike, praktikonin pagezimin e foshnjave*?



Mos do te me thuash qe keta praktikonin pagezimin e foshnjave se:


 - nuk dinin se Dhiata e Re nuk fliste fare per te?!

 - apo se keta e benin ngaqe ishin injorante?!

 - apo ngaqe Zoti i perdori keta per aq sa keta mbrojten Biblen, nderkohe qe keta praktikonin nje jete anti-biblike?!




Kush tha qe ne Dhiaten e Re, Apostojt u perkujdesen qe ta lenin te shkruar cdo gje mbi besimin ne menyre te detajuar?
Nje mendim i tille vjen nga mungesa e kultures biblike qe ti ke (edhe ti GUXON pale e gjykon Kishen Ortodokse!!!!), sepse dihet historikisht, se qellimi i kanonizimit te Dhiates se Re nuk ka qene paraqitja ne forme te shkruar e detajeve te praktikave kishtare. Eterit te cilet e kanonizuan DHR e dinin se pagezimi i foshnjave, ashtu sikurse termi trini, besimi ne trinine sic eshte e spjeguar sot, nuk ishin te QARTA, megjithate kjo nuk ka qene arsyeja se perse duhej krijuar kanoni i Dhiates se Re.





Dhiata e Re nuk u krijua si nje Autoritet mbi Kishen; si nje cope unikale e shkeputur nga pjesa tjeter e Kishes; si nje liber ku deri aty flet Zoti, ca vjen me pas ne Kishe, kjo eshte njerezore.
Dhiata e Re nuk u krijua per te justifikuar cdo praktike fetare te shekujve te pare. Eterit qe krijuan kanonin e dhiates se re, praktikonin besimin pike per pike te sotem ortodoks, edhe ata nuk kishin problem per ate se Dhiata e Re nuk na flet per ikonostase, apo per se si duhet veshur prifti, se si duhet bere kryqi es a e sa praktika fetare, *pikerisht sepse ky nuk eshte qellimi i krijimit te kanonit te Dhiates se Re*.
Ndryshe Dhiata e Re nuk do te krijohej, nqs kushti i ekzistences se saj do te ishte qe te merrte mbi vete rolin e Kishes, ta transformonte Autoritetin e  Kishes nga nje autoritet trupi te Zotit ne nje autoritet libri.



Ideja e te qenit autoritativ i nje libri mua me duket me teper nje ndikim ateisto-islamik. Ateist, per shkak te mungeses reale te besimit te prezences se Zotit ne Kishe. Asaj prezence qe Livein e quan teorike, dmth abstrakte.
Ose islamike, si rrjedhim i mohimit praktik te Misherimit te Zotit.




Pra, sic thame, Dhiata e Re, na flet per pagezimin si vlere, edhe permend ate qe duhej te benin ata qe po perqafonin Krishtin, qe ishin te rritur.


Ashtu sikurse rrethprerja iu be Abrahamit *pasi BESOI*, edhe ketyre te rriturve Pali u thote te besojne e te pagezohen. Mirepo, pasardhja e Abrahamit nuk priti qe foshnjat te rriteshin e ti rrethprenin, duke imituar Abrahamin, pra duke besuar, por i rrethprene foshnjat qe ne lindje. Pse ky lejim?

Po te bazoheshin edhe ata tek menyra se si u rrethpre Abrahami, edhe duhej te prisnin deri sa foshnjat e tyre te rriteshin, te benin pohimin e besimit sipas shembullit te Abrahamit e pastaj te rrethpriteshin.


Per me teper, rrethprerja e foshnjave erdh si urdher hyjnor, e jo si nje tradite njerezore. Ajo ka qene pjese e ligjeve ne Dhiaten e Vjeter.


Une nuk po them se arsyeja se perse behet pagezimi i foshnjave eshte se nje dite te bukur duke lexuar mbi rrethprerjen, disa Eter te Kishes menduan se edhe pagezimi, si rrjedhoje, u duhet bere edhe foshnjave. Perkundrazi, pagezimi i foshnjave ka qene nje hap natyral i nje konceptimi te vjeter Biblik pa shkeputje i te qenit sherbetor i Zotit qe ne lindje. Davidi thote madje qe ne bark te Nenes ishte sherbetor i Zotit. Eshte koncepti se njeriu u krijua qe ti sherbeje Zotit qe ne lindje, rritje e deri ne vdekje. Ketu nuk ka ndarje moshe.


*Jeta, Imazhi i Zotit, natyra e rene, pasojat e mekatit te pare, njeriut i jepen qe ne lindje, pikerisht po per te njejtat arsye qe ia lejojne atij rrethprerjen, apo pagezimin me vone*.


Pra, fakti se Adami *RA me vetedije, nuk do te thote se pasardhja e tij duhet ta trashegoje natyren e rene po me vetedije. Po ashtu rrethprerja e Abrahamit qe u be nga besimi me vetedije, nuk do te thote se pasardhjes se tij do tu behej rrethprerja nga te njejtat kushte. Po keshtu me pagezimin.*



Juve ju mungon koncepti i njerezimit si nje unitet trupor ku shume veprime vijne si pasoja te dikujt perpara.


Rrethprerja eshte nje pjese e kesaj natyrshmerie, e jo nje pike referim-interpretimi.



Keshtu kush eshte ai qe cenon Biblen ketu?

----------


## marcus1

> Kush tha qe nuk praktikohej? Fakti se nuk thuhet se praktikohej, mos do te thote se nuk praktikohej? Dmth sipas kesal logjike, ti po na thua se po te praktikohej, ajo do te permendej ne Bibel. Dmth se detyra e Bibles eshte qe te preke sado perciptazi cdo praktike kishtare, ndryshe nqs nuk e permend, atehere ajo nuk ka ekzistuar.


Seminarist, logjika ime thote se Perendia nuk do lejonte qe gjera kaq te rendesishme qe i konsideron kisha Ortodokse si pagezimi i foshnjeve ti linte pa sqaruar. Per ne qe kemi lindur nga lart, kjo gje eshte mjaft e qarte, pagezimi behet si shenje e rilindjes sone, si nje deklarate qe nuk i perkasim me kesaj bote dhe ketij qyteterimi, por jemi qytetare te qiellit dhe kjo nepermjet sakrifices se Zotit tone.






> *Po mire, po si e spjegon ti faktin se ata qe Zoti i perdori ne kanonizimin e letrave te Dhiates se Re, nga shekulli i pare, dyte e deri ne te katertin, marrim per shembull qe nga Shen Irineu, nxenes i Polikarpit, nxenes i Joan Ungjillorit e deri tek Augustini ne shekullin katert, prej te cilit kemi nje nga kanonet perfundimtare te Dhiates se Re ashtu sic e kemi neve sot, keta, edhe pse e dinin se cfare po kanonizonin si shkrime apostolike, praktikonin pagezimin e foshnjave*?


Po, ti si e shpjegon faktin se shume nga ata eter qe ti i permend, kane pasur edhe mendime te tilla qe kisha Ortodokse i quan heretike?

A mund te me tregosh te lutem me fakte historike se kur eshte eshte shfaqur per here te pare praktika e pagezimit te foshnjeve dhe nga kush?






> Mos do te me thuash qe keta praktikonin pagezimin e foshnjave se:
> 
> 
>  - nuk dinin se Dhiata e Re nuk fliste fare per te?!
> 
>  - apo se keta e benin ngaqe ishin injorante?!
> 
>  - apo ngaqe Zoti i perdori keta per aq sa keta mbrojten Biblen, nderkohe qe keta praktikonin nje jete anti-biblike?!


Jo, me kalimin e kohes filloi bota te futej ne kishe, filluan ritet pagane te futen ne kishe, filluan paganet(Konstandini) te udheheqin kishen dhe te vendosin per kishen.







> Kush tha qe ne Dhiaten e Re, Apostujt u perkujdesen qe ta lenin te shkruar cdo gje mbi besimin ne menyre te detajuar?


Po ti nga e gjete kete gje nga shkrimet e mia? A nuk ishe ti qe kerkove qe te mos shtremberojme thenjet e tua? A mund te me kuotosh nje thenje te tille? Jo! Ata nuk u perkujdesen qe te lene cdo gje te shkruar. Ata ne fakt nuk e dinin se ato shkrime do kalonin brez pas brezi, por ishte Perendia Ai qe u kujdes per nje gje te tille, duke perdorur ata apostuj, te cilet ne ate kohe nuk e dinin se kete thesar do ja linin brezave te ardhshem.









> Dhiata e Re nuk u krijua si nje Autoritet mbi Kishen; si nje cope unikale e shkeputur nga pjesa tjeter e Kishes; si nje liber ku deri aty flet Zoti, ca vjen me pas ne Kishe, kjo eshte njerezore.


Gjysma e asaj qe thua eshte e vertete dhe gjysma tjeter, ose me mire ajo qe le te kuptohet eshte blasfemi. Zoti yne banon ne ne, (megjithese akoma edhe kete gje ti mund ta mohosh, pasi vete nuk e di nese banon ne ty) dhe si i Tille Ai na zbulohet jo vetem nepermjet bibles, por mbi te gjitha nga jeta e kishes, nje jete per te cilen ti nuk e ke idene se cfare eshte, por kjo nuk do te thote se kisha do "permirsohet" me kalimin e kohes pasi ato praktika qe ndodhen ne kishen e pare nuk ishin te mjaftueshme.




> Dhiata e Re nuk u krijua per te justifikuar cdo praktike fetare te shekujve te pare. Eterit qe krijuan kanonin e dhiates se re, praktikonin besimin pike per pike te sotem ortodoks, edhe ata nuk kishin problem per ate se Dhiata e Re nuk na flet per ikonostase, apo per se si duhet veshur prifti, se si duhet bere kryqi es a e sa praktika fetare, *pikerisht sepse ky nuk eshte qellimi i krijimit te kanonit te Dhiates se Re*.
> Ndryshe Dhiata e Re nuk do te krijohej, nqs kushti i ekzistences se saj do te ishte qe te merrte mbi vete rolin e Kishes, ta transformonte Autoritetin e  Kishes nga nje autoritet trupi te Zotit ne nje autoritet libri.


Nuk dua te perseritem dhe kam frike se po fillojme te themi vazhdimisht te njejtat gjera, gje qe nuk me pelqen aspak. Per mua Bibla eshte nje nga mjetet qe ne perdorim per t'u ushqyer ashtu sic eshte edhe jeta e Kishes.






> Ideja e te qenit autoritativ i nje libri mua me duket me teper nje ndikim ateisto-islamik. *Ateist, per shkak te mungeses reale te besimit te prezences se Zotit ne Kishe.*  Asaj prezence qe Livein e quan teorike, dmth abstrakte.
> Ose islamike, si rrjedhim i mohimit praktik te Misherimit te Zotit.


Jo, e ke gabim, une perjetoj prezencen e Zotit edhe ne kishe edhe brenda meje, pra per mua nuk eshte aspak abstrakte, po ti? (kujdes se ke filluar te shtremberosh fjalet e mia)








> Ashtu sikurse rrethprerja iu be Abrahamit *pasi BESOI*, edhe ketyre te rriturve Pali u thote te besojne e te pagezohen. Mirepo, pasardhja e Abrahamit nuk priti qe foshnjat te rriteshin e ti rrethprenin, duke imituar Abrahamin, pra duke besuar, por i rrethprene foshnjat qe ne lindje.


Perse i ngaterron gjerat? E kam dhene shpjegimin ne nje shkrim me lart. Nese nuk te kujtohet kthehu perseri prapa dhe lexo me kujdes. 




> *Pse ky lejim?*


Ja dhe pergjigja:



> Per me teper, rrethprerja e foshnjave erdh si urdher hyjnor, e jo si nje tradite njerezore.












> Pra, fakti se Adami RA me vetedije, nuk do te thote se pasardhja e tij duhet ta trashegoje natyren e rene po me vetedije. Po ashtu rrethprerja e Abrahamit qe u be nga besimi me vetedije, nuk do te thote se pasardhjes se tij do tu behej rrethprerja nga te njejtat kushte. *Po keshtu me pagezimin.[/*b]


Vetem se per Palin nuk eshte "po keshtu" por krejt ndryshe.









> Keshtu kush eshte ai qe cenon Biblen ketu?


Sigurisht qe ti, kembe e krye.

----------


## deshmuesi

> Po Deshmues! Ja per ty, une do te jem ne disopzicion te cfaredo pyetje qe ti te kesh mbi ortodoksine, qofte edhe ne kete nen-forum.
> 
> Une nuk e kam thene nje gje te tille. Cfare kam thene eshte, se Perendia e krijoi njeriun JO te PAGABUESHEM, se, po te ish keshtu, ai nuk do te binte dot ne mekat, por e krijoi POTENCIALISHT te pagabushem, dmth qe njeriu i kishte te gjitha mundesite, te dhena ne krijim nga Krijuesi, qe ai te mos mekatonte, por te qendronte me Zotin.
> Kete une e paralelizova me pagezimin, dmth marrjen e Shpetimit, ku ne, edhe pse shpetohemi, edhe na falen mekatet, neve, persa kohe te jemi ne trup, kemi potencialin te qendrojme edhe ta permbushim kete shpetim deri ne pjekje te plote, proces qe mbaron me vdekjen fizike.
> ....


 Se pari te falenderoj qe erdhe perseri ne biseden tone, si dhe nuk e kuptoj fjalen "nenforum".  Sa per dispozicionin, asnjehere nuk kerkoj qe dikush te jete ne dispozicionin tim. Po keshtu edhe per orthodhoksine, sinqerisht te them se nuk jam i interesuar pas religjioneve  pasi ne shume raste religjionet per besimtarin jane "zinxhire te praruar", pavaresisht emerit qe mbajne.  Te them se  je gabim nese mendon se une nuk njoh orthodhoksine.
 Sa per pyetjen tende, tani behem edhe me i paqarte ne lidhje me fjalet: Perendia e krijoi njeriun JO te Pagabueshe.  Nuke e di se cfare ti ke parasysh me fjalet ,"jo i pagabueshem". Kjo per mua do te thote, njeriu nuk eshte nje qenie e persosur, per te mosgabuar. Pra Perendia e ka krijuar ate me mundesi per te gabuar. Nese une e kam gabim, te lutem jep nje "mendim bardh e zi".
  Tjeter gje qe ju duhet te jeni i vemendshem: jini me i qete dhe mos diktoni vullnetin e te tjereve. As ti e as une nuk kemi te drejte qe te pengojme nje vella ne Krisht,  per te shprehur mendimin e tij. Pra cdo kush eshte i lutur te jape mendimin e tij te krishtere, pa e gjykuar askush.  Kushti nuk eshte sa ungjillor apo orthodhokse marin pjese, kryesorja eshte gjithsecili te mare ata qe perzgjedh, pe tu ndertuar ne Krisht.

----------


## deshmuesi

Le te nisim si fillim me Shkrimin e shenjte.
  Po i referohem deshmise se aosptullit Pal, i cili ju thote Galatasve, se ungjillin e mora nga Krishti dhe jo nga njeriu.  Te mendosh se Pali mori nje liber te shkrojtur nga Krishti kjo eshte absurditet dhe aspak e vertete. Cfare ndodhi me Palin dhe cfare ai mori prej Krishti? Rruges per ne Damask Pali takoi personalisht Zotin Krisht, i cili ju shfaq atij jo thjesht vetem per ti treguar se Zoti eshte i vertete dhe i gjalle, por per ta mare Palin dhe per ta perdorur ate ne shpalljen e mbreterise se Perendise. Pra qe nga ai cast, Pali hyri nen urdher te Perendise. Por cfare thote Perendia per Palin?  Ja se si Zoti deshmon: Ai eshte "ENA" qe une kam zgjedhur per te mbajtur emrin tim nder kombe.. Pra kjo "ENE" nuk ishte nje ene bosh me dituri te mishit, por ishte e mbushur me Frymen dhe Fjalen e Perendise. Kur i Krishteri vjen tek Perendia, Perendia vendos mu ne qender te zemres se tij, fjalen e Tij, mesimin e Tij dhe vullnetin e Tij .  Qe nga ky cas, kjo krijese e re ne Krisht,  eshte  e mbushur  me plotesine e Perendise, me Frymen dhe Fjalen e Tij. Perendia i "MBUSHI" apsotujt e tij me te gjithe plotesine e nevojshme, e cila fillon me diturine e Perendise. Pali deshmon drejt kur thote se, mesimi qe une jap, nuk eshte i imi. Cfare ka parasysh Pali me fjalet: 
 "nuk eshte i imi"? Pali shpall jo vetem Perendine si i vetmi Autor i mendimit dhe mesimit qe shkrimi mbart en vetvete,  por dhe pamundesine e njeriut  per te  predikuar dhe mesuar fjalen e Perendise.   Pra ky fakt me bind katerciperisht se, cdo predikim i apsotujve qofte gojor apo shkrimor, nuk ishte nje aftesi dhe pervoje e mishit, qofte Pal apo Pjeter,  por ishte nje zbulese ne Fryme, te cilen Perendia ja dhe kishes se Tij. Perese? Kjo sepse i gjithe shkrimi ( si nje i plote) eshte i frymezuar prej Perendise, dhe eshte i dobishem per MESIM, BINDJE, NDREQJE dhe EDUKIMIN e njeriut te Perendise  me DREJTESI. Kjo eshte dhe arsyeja baze se perse une deshmoj dhe them se, Shkrimi i shenjte nuk eshte nje aftesi qe burimin krijues e ka ne  kisha, por eshte nje zbulese qe vete Zoti Perendi i dha kishes se tij (dhe konkretisht Apsotujve), per ti rritur bijte e tij, me mesimin dhe drejtesimin e Tij, brenda vullnetit te Tij.  Nese ne e kemi te qarte kete fakt kaq madhor ne deshmim te shkrimit te shenjte, atehere do te mund te kuptojme se lavdia i perket Krishtit. Po kisha,  e cila ju bind Krishtit duke e mare MESAZHIN e tij dhe duke e predikuar anembnae botes, ne te gjitha epokat, qofte me goje e qofte me te shkrojtur, A nuk ka lavdi? Perderisa Ladvdia i perket Krishtit, detyrimisht qe dhe kisha BEHET  pjese e Lavdise se Krishtit, sepse Ai eshte koka e kishes.
 Une ne asnje cast nuk hedh poshte kontributin e kishes, pa te cilin mesimi i shkrimit nuk do te kishte frut. Por kur vjen puna per te deshmuar drejt prej nga ai  ERDHI,  bashkohem me deshmine e Palit, i cili fuqishem deshmon duke mos i atribuar asnje merite vetes se tij, dhe duke na lene deshmi se Ungjillin e mori nga Krishti dhe aspak nga njeriu.  A nuk ishte Pali pjese e Kishes? Perse ai nuk tha: ungjillin e mora nga kisha? Perse nuk e quajti:  "Ungjilli veper e kishes", ashtu si e quan kisha orthodhokse pjese te atributit te vet, por thote e mora nga  Krishtit?  Une personalsiht jam shume i kujdesshem ne deshmine e Palit, pasi Pali dhe vuajtjet qe hoqi, nuk i quan pjese te triumfit te tij ( si njeri), por si lavdi dhe fuqi te Krishtit.
   Tani le te vijme tek pyetja: Perse Pali ja deshmon  kishes ne Galati faktin se, ungjillin e mori nga Krishti dhe jo nga njeriu? Cfare rendesi fondamentale kishte kjo deshmi ( po keshtu dhe   sot)  per kishen ne Galati?  Arsyeja ishte se mesime te tjera kishin filluar te shfqeshin ne brendesi te kishes (ashtu si edhe sot), te cilat nuk kishin erdhur prej se lartmi, por kishin erdhur prej njeriut.  Pra nese do te ishte kisha ajo qe me aftesite e veta e nxori shkrimin( nenkupto krijoi), atehere: ku u mbeshtet Pali per te bere dallimin e mesimit te gabuar qe kishte hyre ne kishe,  nga  mesimii vertete i Perendise?  Fakti eshte se, edhe Pali mesonte ne kishe, por edhe pjesetare te tjere mesonin ne kishe te cilet futnin edhe mesime te gabuara, po ku qendronte ndryshimi i mesimit te Palit me  mesuesat e tjere, te cilet po sillnin nje ungjill te ndryshem nga ai i Palit?  Pikerisht Pali i tregon kishes  Origjinin dhe burimin e vetem, prej ku ai   mori Ungjillin e Krishtit.  Dhe shohim se kisha u bind, jo se e tha Pali, por se Fryma deshmoi ne zemer te cdo besimtari te vertet te krishtere ( ashtu edhe sot). Kjo sepse,  Ungjilli i Krishtit ishte pjese themelore ne zemer te tyre, dhe keshtu Fryma dha deshmi ne kishe, per vertetesine e fjales dhe mesimit te Perendise, dhene Palit ne zbulese te Krishtit. Por kush ju bind deshmise se Palit? (e njeta pyetje eshte dhe sot) Kesaj deshmije ju binden vetem ata qe kishin Vulosjen e Frymes, vetem ata qe ishin bij te Perendise, vetem ata qe kishin kryqezuar veten me Krishtin . Pra kjo eshte kisha e Perendsie, qe ne cdo cast lavdine ja jep vetem Perendise, dhe nuk mburet dhe nuk fajson dhe nuk percmon, duke qene e  gatshem te vuaje per emer te Krishtit, jo vetem ne fillimet e saj te hershme,  por ne cdo kohe, sepse Nusja e Krishtiti ka te njejtin karakter me  Krishtin, dhe nuk e ndryshon ate perejte. Kjo i nderuar Seminarist eshte kisha e vertete e Krishtit,  emeri i se ciles  eshte Nuse e Krishtit.
    Deshmuesi

----------


## marcus1

> bashkohem me deshmine e Palit, i cili fuqishem deshmon...  se Ungjillin e mori nga Krishti dhe aspak nga njeriu.


I dashur vëlla Dëshmues, mendoj se asnjeri nuk mund ta vërë në dyshim atë që ke thënë më lart. Është e vërtetë, Ungjillin Pali e mori drejtpërdrejt nga Krishti. Por ajo që themi këtu është se jeta e kishës dhe apostujve ashtu sic na tregohet nga veprat, letrat e apostujve si dhe ungjijtë dolën nga kisha, nga nevojat e saj. Pra, në këtë sens, është kisha e parë ajo që krijoji Dhjatën e Re, dmth, në fillim lindi kisha dhe më pas këto shkrimet që ne i lexojmë sot. 

Por, e përsëris edhe një herë, kjo nuk do të thotë se këto shkrime na erdhën rastësisht. Unë mendoj se ishte Perëndia që u kujdes që këto shkrime të ruhen dhe të mos humbasin kurrë, në mënyrë  që ne të ushqehemi, të ndërtohemi, të ndreqemi dhe të edukohemi. Gjithashtu nuk pranoj se Dhjata e Re ka nevojë për mësime të reja, gjasme nën pretekstin se nuk mundet që të gjitha mësimet e Perëndisë të kufizohen në një libër. 

Të futësh ligjin në kishë, të pagëzosh foshnje, të predikosh shpëtimin përmes veprave, etj si këto janë mësime të rreme të cilat i janë shtuar kishës më vonë dhe që fatkeqësisht i mëson kisha Ortodokse.

----------


## Seminarist

1. Deshmues


Pali shprehet se ai e mori Ungjillin direkt prej Perendise vetem per  NJE arsye. *Edhe kjo arsye, e vetmja qe ti nuk e permend fare*, eshte se ai do te afirmonte vetveten si Apostoll ndermjet Apostojve. Pali po konfirmonte thirrjen qe kishte mare per te qene Apostoll i kombeve, megjithese ai nuk i takonte rrethit te 12 Apostojve te pare. Keshtu pra, per tu thene te tjereve se nuk ishte thjesht nje nxenes i Apostojve te Krishtit, ai u thoshte se Zbulesen, dmth Ungjillin, doktrinen e Krishtit e mori vecmas prej Krishtit.
Autoriteti me i larte kishtar, ai i apostojve, perbehej nga ata qe e kishin njohur personalisht Krishtin edhe qe e kishin mare Ungjillin prej Tij. Keshtu qe Pali, duke mos i takuar ketij rrethi, donte te afirmonte vecantine e thirrjes se tij, thirrje Apostolike qe atij iu njoh e miratua nga Apostojt, e te cilen ai donte ta afirmonte nder kishat qe po ju drejtohej.


Kjo ishte arsyeja e vetme se perse Pali shprehet ashtu, edhe kjo nuk ka te beje fare me ngritjen e ndonje Letre te Palit ne rangun e ndonje Supershkrimi! Letrat e Palit kane qene letra normale. Disa prej tyre nuk kane qene te kanonizuara deri ne shekullin e katert. Une te jap si shembull Letren e Hebrejve!


Ti qe sot kanonin e Dhiates se Re e mer te gatshem e si te qene, por ne fakt ai kanon ka qene pjese e nje procesi te cilin e ka kontrolluar Kisha - *ajo kishe qe pagezonte edhe foshnjat*. Po te ishe ti ne shekujt 1,2,3, e deri 4 nuk do te mund te me flisje mua sikurse me flet sot, sepse ne shekujt 1,2 kanoni ka qene ndryshe nga ai sot, me libra te tjere, qe ti ndoshta sja ke degjuar ende emrin[/b]!



Pastaj, ato pjese per te cilat Pali flet nen Frymezim, vlejne per cdo Shkrese zyrtare te Kishes. Sa here qe Kisha prononcohet mbi te vertetat doktrinore, ajo flet nen te njejtin Frymezim edhe autoritet me te cilin ka folur edhe Pali kur ka shkrojtur letrat e tij. Keshtu qe frymezimi nuk ben letrat ne vetvete si ndonje Shkrese te vecante Suprakishtare, por eshte venia ne funksion prej Palit si autoritet i Kishes, i autoritetit qe i kishte dhene Zoti Apostujve te kesaj Kishe, jo thjesht per ndonje shkrese, per per cdo gje.




Pika e dyte e verejtjes sime ndaj teje eshte, se ti thua:







> Por kush ju bind deshmise se Palit? (e njeta pyetje eshte dhe sot) *Kesaj deshmije ju binden vetem ata qe kishin Vulosjen e Frymes*, vetem ata qe ishin bij te Perendise, vetem ata qe kishin kryqezuar veten me Krishtin





Ne kete pasazh ti Deshmues shpreh disa mendime qe ti kundershtojne pa diskutim shume edhe prej ungjilloreve te ketueshem, qe ka nje GABIM BAZE e FATAL.



Te thuash qe Vulen e Frymes e kishin vetem ata qe iu binden Palit do te thote tu mohosh vleren e pagezimit te shume atyre anetareve te atyre kishave, nje pjese e te cileve, edhe pse te pagezuar e te vulosur, nuk iu binden atij, te cileve Pali shpesh u drejtohet me fjalet "se kaq shpejt u larguat juve nga Ungjilli i Krishtit?"
, ose me fjale te tjera ku ai i perkujton se ata ishin te vulosur edhe nuk mund/duhet te jetonin me sipas botes.



Nga ana tjeter, nqs Palit iu binden vetem ata qe kishin Vulosjen e Frymes, cfare faji do te kishin ata qe nuk iu binden Palit, kur sipas teje keta se kishin Vulosjen e Frymes?! Dmth ti po na thua se Pali po u kerkonte llogari jo te krishtereve neper kisha se perse nuk jetonin si te krishtere!!!

----------


## Seminarist

2. Livein


fakti se ti ke filluar me bindje te forta ta personalizosh debatin, edhe duke shfryre pasthirrma te tipit oooop, uuuaaaa - nuk jane shenja te mira per ty. Ndoshta ti duhet tja lesh kete debat ndonje me te rrituri se ty (nqs nuk ke siguri kur flet)!


Shume bukur mendimet e tua mund ti shprehe nje ungjillor i vetem. A po mos do dilni tek pika ime, se juve keni aq mendime sac jeni edhe ungjillore!



une po vazhdoj....

----------


## marcus1

> 2. Livein
> 
> 
> fakti se ti ke filluar me bindje te forta ta personalizosh debatin, edhe duke shfryre pasthirrma te tipit oooop, uuuaaaa - nuk jane shenja te mira per ty. Ndoshta ti duhet tja lesh kete debat ndonje me te rrituri se ty (nqs nuk ke siguri kur flet)!
> 
> 
> Shume bukur mendimet e tua mund ti shprehe nje ungjillor i vetem. A po mos do dilni tek pika ime, se juve keni aq mendime sac jeni edhe ungjillore!
> 
> 
> ...


Që ke filluar të humbësh qetësinë duket shumë qartë Seminarist dhe kam frikë se edhe pak dhe do fillosh me ato shprehjet e tua "ore, ore, lulebore". Megjithatë, që të mos jem unë ai që do shkaktoj humbjen e qetësisë tënde dhe meqë konsiderohesh si mik në formumin tonë, të premtoj se do jem më i kujdesshëm në shkrimet e mia.

----------


## Seminarist

Pra sic e thashe pagezimi i foshnjave konsiston ne kete panorame biblike.




 - Adami RA me VETEDIJE (jo ne lindje/krijim) -> ne e trashegojme natyren e rene pa vetedije, *qe ne lindje*, pa patur mundesine per te mare nje vendim personal, nese duam te marim pjese ne natyren e rene te Adamit apo jo.


 - *Imazhi i Perendise eshte ai qe na jepet qe ne lindje*, pa u pyetur, nese duam apo jo. Ky Imazh eshte nje pergjegjesi e madhe, pasi keqperdorimi i tij na con ne ferr te perjetshem. Neve nuk jemi te lire te bejme cfare te duam me te. 

Eshte erresimi i ketij Imazhi ai qe ia ben te pamundur njeriut, *qe ne lindje*, per te patur nje natyre te lire, pa shtysat e mekatit edhe pasojat e tij, edhe per ta rinuar kete Imazh, fuqine e tij, erdhi edhe Vete Krijuesi edhe Origjinali i ketij Imazhi, Vete Krishti, qe eshte Imazhi i Atit.
*Pagezimi eshte ne fakt rinimi i ketij Imazhi te erresuar qe ne lindje*. Ndersa pagezimi pse te mos jete qe ne lindje?

 - Zoti e krijoi njeriun qe ky te ishte sherbetor i Tij i plote ne lindje, rritje edhe vdekje (kur kjo erdhi si pasoje e mekatit). Ne qender te marredhenies Zot-njeri nuk eshte mendja e njeriut. Nje mendim i tille eshte diletantizem ateisto-protestant mesjetar. *Ne qender te kesaj marrdhenie eshte te qenit krijese ne Imazh te Zotit edhe detyrimi per te qene sherbetor i tij nga lindja deri ne vdekje, me mish e shpirt, mendje e zemer*.



 - Ne kete aspekt, pra rrethprerja, si shenje e perkatesise se popullit te Beselidhjes, e me pas pagezimi, nuk i bejne perjashtim foshnjave te sapolindur -> megjithese Rrethprerja ishte rezultat i besimit te Abrahamit ne moshe te rritur.


Sepse po te perjashtoheshin foshnjat nga pagezimi, meqe ata jane te "paafta" per ta kuptuar kete veprim, atehere dalim ne konkluzionin qe kundershton pikat e mesiperme qe jane baza a bibles. Dmth qe Njerezimi nuk duhej ta trashegonte natyren e rene prej Adamit, pa u rritur e pa vendosur vete nese duan ata apo jo te jene pjese e natyres se rene.


Se njerezimi duhej te ishte i rritur, ose i lindur me mendje te rrituri, qe te pranonte ose jo pergjegjesine e te ardhurit ne kete jete me Imazhin e Zotit, pergjegjesi qe mund te te coje ne Ferr te perjetshem.



Se Zoti nuk duhej ti rrethpriste Izraelitet foshnje, sepse keta duheshin rritur e te vendosnin vete me vullnet te lire nese donin apo jo te ishin popull i Zotit. Pra i bie qe Zoti eshte fajtor per krijimin me detyrim i nje populli fals.



______________________



Ne fakt, a nuk kane qene keto konkluzionet mesjetare te njerezve te cilet MENDJES njerezore i kishin njohur te njejtin autoritet qe "pa vetedije" e shprehin edhe keta miqte tane ungjillore.
Ka qene nga ky theksim i mendjes qe shoqerite mesjetare kaluan gradualisht nga ato fetare te theksuara, me pas fetare te "rinovuara", e me pas ne ateizem, sepse ne baze te ketyre levizjeve ishte IDEJA e Kultit te Mendjes se njeriut, pa te cilen edhe Zoti nuk mund te bente gje. Fakti se Zoti ka bere shume pa mendjen e njeriut, keta ia mveshen, edhe ia mveshin edhe sot, se Zoti i DHV eshte nje zot totalitar, i ashper despotik, pikerisht pra se aty nuk luan aq shume rol MENDJA e njeriut, te drejtat e kesaj mendje.


Jo me kot djalli e synoi Adamin pikerisht tek mendja, kjo pike delikate e njeriut, duke i krijuar pershtypjen se edhe ai  me mendje/bindje te plote mund te behej perendi si Perendia nqs do te bente nje veprim mendje-logjike, te hante nga pema e se mire s e se keqes.

----------


## marcus1

> *Pagezimi eshte ne fakt rinimi i ketij Imazhi te erresuar qe ne lindje*. Ndersa pagezimi pse te mos jete qe ne lindje?


Pagëzimi është në fakt rinimi i Imazhit, por i atij Imazhi që banon në ata që kanë besuar në Të. Clidhje kanë të tjerët me atë Imazh kur nuk e kanë idenë se cili është Ai???




> Sepse po te perjashtoheshin foshnjat nga pagezimi, meqe ata jane te "paafta" per ta kuptuar kete veprim, atehere dalim ne konkluzionin qe kundershton pikat e mesiperme qe jane baza a bibles.


Pagëzimi bëhet për të deklaruar se Jeta më e lartë banon në ata persona që pagëzohen. Apo nuk banon Jeta (Krishti) tek të Krishterët? Si thua ti?

----------


## Seminarist

Me duket se duhet te perpiqesh edhe pak me teper te kuptosh shkrimin tim te mesiperm.


Imazhi na u dha "pa u pyetur", dmth pa na u kerkuar ndonje deklarate besimi, perkushtimi, pranimi. 

Po keshtu, Imazhi u erresua, pa na u kerkuar ndonje deklarate besimi, pranimi, refuzimi.


Pikerisht tek te qenit de-facto me Imazh te erresuar qe ne lindje, krijesat e Perendise kane te drejten ta rinojne kete imazh qe ne lindje, po te ish e mundur.

Kjo u behet e mundur njerezve qe besojne tek pasardhja e tyre. 


Progenitoret tane, prinderit, apo kujdestaret, dmth ata qe na rrisin, qe kane te drejta prinderore mbi ne, kane te drejte te na pagezojne nqs jane vete besimtare, ashtu sikurse Izraelitet i rrethprene foshnjat e tyre, ashtu sikurse prinderit na japin natyren e rene.




Sa per pyetjen e dyte, mos valle, serish, je duke thene se qe te thuash se Krishti banon tek njerezit, keta duhet te jene konshient per kete, te jene te rritur?


Qe kjo logjike eshte blasfemuese une kam sjelle mjaft shembuj besoj.

----------

